# Arnis In Houston



## Kirk (Oct 9, 2002)

Anyone know of any Arnis schools in the Houston area?  I'm 
trying to find one for a friend that's moving there soon.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 9, 2002)

Al Garza has a school in the Huston Area here is his contact info;


Al Garza Martial Arts America 
Certified Instructor: Earl Tullis 
Assistant :Master John Doreck, Mark Koehler, D.J. Wallace 

2047 W. Main C-9 
League City, TX 77573 
Ph: 281-332-5425 Fax: 281-554-7036 
Email: thegarzas@worldnet.att.net 
Web-Site: http://www.algarza.com

This school is part of the IMAF Shea group. I like Al, he's good people!

:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 9, 2002)

Try Ron Braughton, 

He's a Kenpo guy with a years of experience in the phillipines.

jb:asian: 

Ron Braughton, 8th Dan
IMUA Kenpo / OAKKA
Spring, Tx
281-651-1485


----------



## ikenpo (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *Try Ron Braughton,
> 
> ...




Meant to say many years of experience...

hee, hee

jb:asian:


----------

